
Bill could mean jail for Internet flamers - mcav
http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2009/05/12/bill-could-mean-jail-for-internet-flamers/
======
Allocator2008
I think this could raise some first amendment issues. Whereas it is a valid
point that unfortunate consequences can sometimes arise when people get
harassed in forums such as MySpace, legally, people have a right to be rude.
It might be deplorable, but it is not illegal, per the first amendment.

